# Peppermint Candy blank



## Bobostro61 (Apr 20, 2013)

Made this one a couple days ago.  Just got around to cutting it up today.  Should make a nice pen or two.


----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 20, 2013)

Make a couple for me please, they look great.


----------

